# Just How Many Watches Do You Have???....



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

As things are quiet this time of year, I just thought I'd ask the question........i've slimmed down to about 25 watches at the moment, and i haven't made up my mind which one i'd take with me!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Me, I've got 12 mechanical and or autos, plus one reasonable quartz beater, and five or six quartz bling and bubar's









And I bought one of the CHAV burberry watch storage cases from HK, so I'd grab the dozen slightly better ones in there in a one'er and run!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

With me where? I only wear one piece unless I travel where they may be a watch show then I wear none so I can get back across the border









As far as how many more than a couple hundred in storage and another 55-60 in a case on the dresser


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Haven't counted recently, but I did make a spreadsheet of the major pieces in the collection and it was over 120, IIRC









Take them where and for how long? I'm going away for two weeks and taking about 10 watches with me, largely because I'll be meeting some WIS mates in NYC for a show 'n tell


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I hope it's insured? Must be over 100k worth of watches.


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

Down to about twenty, or so. Which ones would I "take with me"? In the event of a catastrophe, I think I'll be able to get them all out safely, before going back in for the wife and kids.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Just under 50.... less soon as some are being sold, but.... theres always new ones on the way....!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

30 at the moment. I seem to fluctuate between 20-ish and 30-ish. 30 usually prompts a bit of a sell-off.

Which one to keep above all else? The one with the most personal value - a ratty, worn out 1970s Timex.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I have over a hundred at present,the one i would keep is an old verge fusee pocket watch,very battered and bruised,which has been handed down over the years and has great sentimental value.

Russ.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

13 at present with one (or is it two?) incoming ..... so much for my attempts to try and restrict my collection to 8


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Approx 150 at the moment









I`m glad to see I`m not the only one a 100 plus collection


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you lot are all mad. I only have one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> you lot are all mad. I only have one.


I didn`t know you`d changed your name Paul....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Approx 150 at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really should check my posts better


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jiminy Cricket?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Jiminy Cricket?










:lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

From over 100/150+ I am down to 10 mechanicals and now I am a lot happier (but sometimes I'm not), I bought a 10 box from Ric and made a promise, so far it's worked.









I don't have any quartz and can't see any coming in unless Bill wants to sell me my "6" back.









I don't count Casios's but in my junk box I probably have 8-10 functioning Casios, mostly G-Shocks.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

12 at the moment, but soon to be 11









It would be great to get down to single numbers


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I don't count Casios's


That's how I've only got one, I don't count any that aren't on my right wrist


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

About 40.

Seeing how many some of you have I suddenly feel a bit better about it!!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I have 7 wristwatches in theory, plus my Langford 18ct pocket watch:

RLT11

RLT29

RLT36

Sinn 856

Vixa Beobachtung

Enicar Sport

The Yachtmaster "homage" that shall not be named







.

I say "in theory", because that includes the Vixa which I sent back to Italy for warranty repair in January, and haven't seen since. Apparently it was sent back to me about 6 weeks ago, but despite promising to let me have the tracking number, this has been no more forthcoming than the watch itself. Repeated emails and phone calls to their office remain unanswered, and I get the impression that it is only manned 1 or 2 days a month, if that. I am becoming very disillusioned about the whole affair







.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm in the low 20's now and 17 of those are this year! Mainly Omega's, with just 1 Seiko at the moment.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

hotmog said:


> I have 7 wristwatches in theory, plus my Langford 18ct pocket watch:
> 
> RLT11
> 
> ...


Nice selection there, I don't recall the Enicar, got a pic?


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

MarkF said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > I have 7 wristwatches in theory, plus my Langford 18ct pocket watch:
> ...


Here you go, Mark


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

24 with two destined to leave but to be replaced by two new ones









My collection seems to be going more "upmarket"and i think i have about as many as i want








ok i know thats a load of sphericals.

If i could only have one?????My PRS "Dreadnought" a true limited edition.

Martin


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Just did a count and the collection has really shrunk. If I count my wife's watches too (some of which I share)

10 mechanicals

8 analog quartz

13 digitals - mostly g-shocks and two Suuntos (how did that number get so big!)

Sold the last Rolex recently. My interest has turned to Seiko now, but Stowa, Sinn, and other medium tier German brands also interest me (Stowa and Sinn make up 5 of the collection number).

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

oh dear

i have it bad, i've got two to two and a half thousand







:icon18: but in my defence, most are just for parts (non-runners), the mechanicals are anyhow, i can't photograph them all at once as i don't have enough open floorspace to fit the lot in.

also, up until recently, i'd never sold a watch (given some away and swapped some  ) so i put a few on evil bay, the one bringing the highest price was a timex boys mil watch







, it went for about twenty quid







, they were watches that i just weren't bothered about.

her indoors is at me to put some more on that auction site but i find that i just can't work up any enthusiasm









john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hotmog

your enicar sport is beautiful














:heart:

john


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I was just thinking about this thread and who would have the most watches, I thought it would be Mac but after reading your latest post John, Mac's not even in the same league


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

always tried to keep it to a maximum of 5 watches.....now I have 11...what happened?!










regards.........salmonia.......


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> i have it bad, i've got two to two and a half thousand


John, do you mind if we all use that quote the next time we get moaned at by our 710s


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Robert said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > i have it bad, i've got two to two and a half thousand
> ...


Now that's a great idea, you think I've got too many..... John's got over 2000


----------



## garryACA (Mar 20, 2007)

UMMM.. as many as I can hide under the bed were she wont find them....


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

92 last count, not including spare parts watches.

And I though I had a high number of watches!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> i put a few on evil bay, the one bringing the highest price was a timex boys mil watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bloody hel John, if you have anymore your not bothered about........


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've probably got 100+, not sure exactly as I can't be bothered to count 'em.

I wouldn't take any "with me". If you do believe in some sort of "after life" idea then it's presumably "everlasting" or infinite. And given that, who cares what time it is?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Down to 9 of my own. I'd take my old gold Audax with me(means the most).


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Let's see...

RLT-13 one-hander with date

Omega Dynamic Chrono (90s version)

Movado Kingmatic Chrono auto

Oris TT1 Day/Date

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 42mm

Glycine Lagunare Diver

Vostok Amphibian Diver

Poljot Aviator Alarm

Glycine "oysterdate" Auto

Swiss Army Odyssey VIP quartz

Casio Waveceptor ana/digi atomic/solar

...and I'm considering flipping most of them and starting over.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Robert said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > i have it bad, i've got two to two and a half thousand
> ...


 feel free robert









my 710 can't complain now as she started collecting teddy bears, can't chuffin' move in the bedroom now









john


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

twelve, I believe, and it would have to be my grandfather's watch, the Le Cheminant.

Next purchase should be an antique pocket watch, have to hide it though!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Not sure exactly how many, not counted them; I'm not worried about it & am sure the watches aren't either!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think I've got about 100, maybe a few more....and all require a battery


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have 250 and rising, but if I had to have only one it would probably be Dad's old Phenix...



(Any excuse to show it off....)


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

8 but I'd really like to get down to six. If I had to go with just one it would be the Seiko 7a48 that I got from my parents for my 18th. If I'm allowed two then I'd sell all the others and buy a 70s Heuer Chrono.


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

13 ... and the watch box only holds 12 ... fortunately I have one on at all times ... 

I may have to sell a few to make some space.

Just one to keep it would be the Oris Pointer Date my wife gave me for my 30th.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> hotmog
> 
> your enicar sport is beautiful
> 
> ...


You keep your eyes off that eh!! when he gets tired of it, it comes back home to Canada lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi ,

16 at the moment, BUT ordered a Stowa Antea today and i am expecting my Bathys quartz any week now.

Funds are now back to zero.But i need to get some straps,deployment clasps,another box and a winder.

Will it ever end!!!!

Paul


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

9 at the moment 6 autos 2 handwind 1 quartz

1 maybe 2 incoming


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Will it ever end!!!!


Absolutely. As we say in the trade "All fires go out, all bleeding stops, all patients leave the hospital". Quite true, really.


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

WOW!!!! Thanks for the awesome response. It's obviously not a quiet time of year after all!!!

I'm so glad that you guys have hundreds or even thousands of watches, as it makes me feel sooo much better knowing I've got a long way to go and am not alone! For everyone's info (and my will) I'll be taking either my El Primero or Speedsonic with me, but I haven't made my mind up yet (and hopefully I've got a few years to decide!!)


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd love to see more of the Stowa's, as I've seen them in the press and am slowly coming round......


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

James said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > hotmog
> ...


It's home now, James, and I ain't tired of it yet


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I have about 35 at the moment and the one I would keep is:

Yep the Green one!










Mark


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

If I had to keep just one it would be hard.... but I expect in the end it would be the GMT2.... or the Polluce... or the IWC... or this.... Oh hell.... I cant choose....


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I just checked and it's around 200.

Absolutely unmature, I am totally unable to sell any of these watches to build up a real collection...

Bertrand


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

About 230 for me, some good and some not so good, but I love them all!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't feel so bad now after reading through the thread again


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

tertius said:


> 13 ... and the watch box only holds 12 ... fortunately I have one on at all times ...
> 
> I may have to sell a few to make some space.
> 
> Just one to keep it would be the Oris Pointer Date my wife gave me for my 30th.


And here it is:










Weird that you can't edit a post _after_ its been replied to ...


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

Been away, 46 to date mainly automatic and this to keep (at the moment)










Dave S


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

tranber70 said:


> I just checked and it's around 200.
> 
> Absolutely unmature, I am totally unable to sell any of these watches to build up a real collection...
> 
> Bertrand


Hi Bertrand,

Post a few and we'll soon let you know....


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

JonW said:


> If I had to keep just one it would be hard.... but I expect in the end it would be the GMT2.... or the Polluce... or the IWC... or this.... Oh hell.... I cant choose....


What an awesome collection you have Jon. I love the 600, but I'd love to see your GMT2....... please!!!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

76 working and another 10 'basket cases' with various watch doctors. If I had to keep one it would be a tussle between a Valjoux 7734 Erosa (recently restored by Steve Burrage) and the black Strela I got from James.

I have high hopes of reducing to less than 20 by the end of the year





















.

Julian L


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Julian Latham said:


> 76 working and another 10 'basket cases' with various watch doctors. If I had to keep one it would be a tussle between a Valjoux 7734 Erosa (recently restored by Steve Burrage) and the black Strela I got from James.
> 
> I have high hopes of reducing to less than 20 by the end of the year
> 
> ...


Hi Julian, the Erosa sounds interesting, do you have any pics??


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Currently at 46, mostly vintage, although I have sold a few lately to try and develop a focus for my collection, yeh fat chance I know. The trouble is as fast as I can sell 'em something else intriguing pops up on the sales corner, I blame you lot 







.

Which would I take with me? That sounds a bit terminal to me, take with me where? My favourites depends on my mood, what I'm wearing and what I've rediscovered after a period of neglect. I suppose my most expensive and mint watch is the 69 MKII Speedmaster.




























But hell I love 'em all, can't I just take them all with me? After all I don't even know where I'm going, in any sense







.

Cheers

Gary

P.S My wife has just read my watch total over my shoulder, looks like I'm in the doghouse again this weekend.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> P.S My wife has just read my watch total over my shoulder, looks like I'm in the doghouse again this weekend.


Tell her you were just bragging to the lads, she might believe you


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I got about 10

7 cheap but good. Got a couple at least.

What comes when u let them rule your life.

Things go wrong, but looking at some nice Stowas now. Hopefully soon............


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Now how many times do you look at them and make a list of absolutely which must go then toss the list


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Currently 20, with one inbound. I've been static around 20 for a while (although the exact watches have changed a bit), but I think it will slip up closer to 25 over the rest of the year.

Don't know what I'd do if I had to pick just one! My favourites change fairly regularly, if it really came to it though I suspect this would be the last one left:










Why? Classic, understated and works well in all situations. Tough, reliable and looks good with a wide variety of strap choices (surely you're not limiting me to just one strap option as well!).


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Ahhh the famous song lyric by the Pet Shop Boys......"its a Sinn"









Got about 23, 10 keepers...the rest (Sekonda, Tressa, Huntana, Limit) will probably go.

The keepers;

RLT 13

RLT Anniversary

OM

BM

7006-5000, Oct 1973

7005-7130, Jan 1973

7009-3100, Jun 1971

66-9990, May 1963

Hamilton Masterpiece <1973

Alpha chrono lookalike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I have this many









With three with Bry for work, long over due it must be said









One on my wrist.

A couple by my bed side

and two I have commited to buy









and I need to sell a couple more to balance the books


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

and theres more




































As for the Keepers they are two Speedmasters and the Tutima, not so much as they are the most exspensive watches I have but the wife did a lot of overtime to earn the money for them, bless her







They are bit out of my price range









Mike


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

WOW Mike, what an incredible collection!! I've got a Tissot 24 hour worldtimer diver too, and I love it. What is the one in the middle in your first post, third box down? Looks unusual.


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

After the recent clear-out, I'm down to just six. But one of these is quartz which I don't wear and use as a clock, so it doesn't count really.

Hope to add one more by the end of the year.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

SimonR said:


> WOW Mike, what an incredible collection!! I've got a Tissot 24 hour worldtimer diver too, and I love it. What is the one in the middle in your first post, third box down? Looks unusual.


Hi Simon, and thanks









That be a vintage O&W Moon Orbitor.










Mike


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Currently at 9 inc. one away getting tarted up... really must get a storage box for them, currently residing in a filing cabinet draw @ work









100+ = crazy

2500 = INSANE!!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

James said:


> Now how many times do you look at them and make a list of absolutely which must go then toss the list


Everytime I see something tempting in the sales corner, or when my wife starts to count them all 







. I did make a conserted effort (for me anyway) to sell a few and develop some kind of theme, trouble is I can buy 'em quicker than I can sell 'em.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jonmurgie said:


> Currently at 9 inc. one away getting tarted up... really must get a storage box for them, currently residing in a filing cabinet draw @ work


Less then 10 = not really trying









10-50 = could do better









50-100 = finally getting the idea











> 100+ = crazy
> 
> 2500 = INSANE!!


Absolutely!!!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

My aim is to have one for each day of the year.

After 15 years of collecting, am in the high two hundreds.

Alexus


----------



## thomopac (Jan 17, 2007)

being a newbie only 11 watches so far.


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

9 - including an RLT69 and two RLT29's

"Less then 10 = not really trying" I thought I was doing OK. Looks like I have got some catching up to do.


----------



## Slots (Dec 11, 2006)

Not sure if were including pocket watches here, but my total is made up of:

7 wristwatches with two more in the post = 9

3 Pocket watches

Grand total 12

I seem to be welded to my RLT 33 at the minute, the rest either need new straps/serviceing or for one reason or another I haven't really taken a shine to.









Such is life


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

MIKE said:


> SimonR said:
> 
> 
> > WOW Mike, what an incredible collection!! I've got a Tissot 24 hour worldtimer diver too, and I love it. What is the one in the middle in your first post, third box down? Looks unusual.
> ...


Hi Mike, I've not seen these before. Are they particularly rare? The 24 hour dial is great!


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

tertius said:


> 13 ... and the watch box only holds 12 ... fortunately I have one on at all times ...
> 
> I may have to sell a few to make some space.
> 
> Just one to keep it would be the Oris Pointer Date my wife gave me for my 30th.


Uh oh ... now 14 ... one on its way ...

For anyone who remembers my "What's on your list?" thread, this is one from _my list_ and is (for me) scarily expensive. Some sales will be required I fear.

I'm a little bit shocked by what I've done actually ... have to wait and see if I've made a terrible mistake.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MIKE said:


> That be a vintage O&W Moon Orbitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike this is lovley, another great watch that I would love to own









BTW Is this another O&W that uses a very simlar case to the Earlybird all be it with two crowns


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

double post


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> BTW Is this another O&W that uses a very simlar case to the Earlybird all be it with two crowns


Thats what I thought till you put them together. The Moon Orbitor is a larger and thicker case, in the same style.

Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

SimonR said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > SimonR said:
> ...


Yes they are rare, I've only seen two of them for sale, this one and another one that was on E-bay.

Mike


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I've only a few, but only keep ones I actually wear!

1. Omega SMP 'Bond'

2. Breitling Steelfish

3. Omega Speedmaster 1957 Re-Edition

4. Seiko 6309

5. Ocean7 LM-1

6. Omega Aqua-Terra

7. Aqualand II Divers Watch JP1010-00W (My dive watch for 'tough' dives)

I've several other quartz somewhere, but they don't really count!

If I could only keep one then it would be the Steelfish.

Probably have one more Omega incoming (if I can make my mind up on whether to buy it or not!) & will probably invest in an IWC Aquatimer later this year.










/vince ..


----------

